# While we laugh



## Huskybill (Jul 15, 2019)

while we laugh at the them being silly there laughing all the way to the bank?

We will see what Bucking Billy Ray Smith brings to the show. Afterall he’s done it all.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 17, 2019)

I wish him well. I cant wait to see Logger Wade.


----------



## Jhenderson (Sep 14, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> while we laugh at the them being silly there laughing all the way to the bank?
> 
> We will see what Bucking Billy Ray Smith brings to the show. Afterall he’s done it all.



Maybe your dignity is for sale but mine isn’t.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 15, 2019)

I thought they did great. The editors suck but you probably arnt going to change that.


----------



## full chizel (Sep 15, 2019)

I couldn’t watch that show before. Now with Buckin’ on there i really can’t. He’s way too hyper and talks too much.


----------



## moojpg2 (Jan 6, 2020)

Buckin is sure a hyper dude but he means well, gotta love all of his old saws. I follow him on youtube, he's entertaining most of the time.


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 6, 2020)

Love Axe Men but what torques my John bar is how they say all the trees Buckin Billy takes down are dead when many of them are most certainly not dead. Probably just to appease the tree huggers know the difference between a dead tree and a live tree. I mean seriously though, couldn't they use the show to educate these "ill-informed, emotionally driven, common sense impaired 'folks'" instead of kissing up to them?


----------



## ppumpcummins (Jun 12, 2020)

I cant watch that show. As a logger myself all the west coast loggers on the show make my head hurt. Like the one episode i saw they had left the buncher parked down the hill overnight. So they hiked down to it in hopes it would start in the cold. If you’re smart you walk back to the top of the hill to refuel and your machine is accessible by road in the morning if you have trouble with it.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 12, 2020)

moojpg2 said:


> Buckin is sure a hyper dude but he means well, gotta love all of his old saws. I follow him on youtube, he's entertaining most of the time.



Live and let live. I wish the swamp loggers(Goodson) we’re still on.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 16, 2020)

Goodson has their own YouTube channel. I watched Bobby Goodson at the Vermont expo a couple of years ago with a couple with a young daughter. He didn’t know anybody was listening to him. He was telling the guy with him how tired and thirsty he was and they were leaving their booth as the couple approached. They turned to leave and Bobby called to them and had them take a photo of him with their little girl on his knee And mom and dad on either side. From what I’ve watched and witnessed he’s a real gentleman. I wish I had the chance to shake his hand and tell him what a great representative he was for our profession but I didn’t have it in me to hold him up any longer. He looked beat.


----------

